# Limini????



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I only live a stones throw from Limini and I was contemplating ordering some beans from them and calling down in person to collect.

The only thing is I don't know what to order? Can anybody recommend anything???

Thanks


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive heard very good things about youri and his work. Havent tried them so not really helpful to you though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Check the notes at the bottom of each bean description Malc, choose one you like the sound of, stick to 250g and then if you don't like you don't have much to get through.

I would just keep firing through them as you should be able to consume say 500g a week?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try out the Limini blend, IMO it's the blend that Youri does for the regular marketplace. Nothing desperately radical, darker roasted with enough about it for the flavour to cut through milk.

Ian


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I work a mile or so away and call in occasionally to pick up a few bags.

I would advise you call ahead as they don't *really* stock to sell in there. It's their training centre and the beans they keep are pretty much ear marked for training sessions. Often, I've gone with the intention of buying several bags and walked out with only one. I've always been advised to call ahead by Beks who is really nice and helpful, but I'm invariably nowhere near organised enough to do that and just call in when passing....

Of the stock they do have in Bradford, 90% of it has been Limini Blend when I've called in. They occasionally have another variety, but if you've got your eye on a particular bag on their website, you'll be out of luck. When I enquired about ordering online and having it delivered to them, thereby saving on postage, they weren't too keen as the logistics would be difficult for them.

I have to say though, I really enjoy the Limini Blend. It's quite a dark roast, but sweet with it somehow. Definitely recommend it.

If Youri is there, he'll often pop over to say hello and pull a shot for you.

I've actually got a half day barista's course voucher with them but I haven't had time to book it in just yet....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I use Limini Blend in the shop and it gets fantastic feedback and I honestly love pulling shots with it.

I have a bag of their TIA just about ready to play with as well and have tried quite a lot of their single origins. Gimme a shout if you need any advice.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks alot fellas. Looks like I might give the Limini Blend a whirl then. I called them direct yesterday and spoke with Gemma. She also said that the main place in Bradford is their training centre, but their roastery is somewhere else. They are only about 20 mins away in the car, so it would be better for me to drive there. Weighing up the cost of the petrol over the postage it would be cheaper to drive probably, but also it would be good to scope their place for future reference.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

They like you to phone before you go just to see if it's convenient to visit, ask them if they have what you want, that way you avoid disappointment.

Ian


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Malc (and guys),

We welcome you to come over and have a coffee, just give us a heads-up as we are usually teaching every day









We have usually three espresso blends in stock here and also stock some single origins now as well.

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Youri


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Excellent, Youri. As you are so close to me it would be an ideal opportunity to call in at some point. I most certainly will.


----------

